# SHENZHEN | Tsinghua University Research Institute New Building | 160m x 2 | 32 fl x 2 | T/O



## ed500 (Jun 2, 2011)

提示信息 - 高楼迷摩天族


,高楼迷摩天族



gaoloumi.cc









深圳清华大学研究院新大楼建设项目主体结构顺利封顶 - 深圳清华大学研究院







www.tsinghua-sz.org









从学习“标杆”到成为“标杆”，深圳清华大学研究院新大楼项目做到了


# 深圳清华大学研究院新大楼建设项目 项目名称：深圳清华大学研究院新大楼建设项目施工总承包工程 施工单位：深圳市建工集团股份有限公司 建设目标：争创“鲁班奖”、广东省安全文明样板工地，打造深圳建工集团标…




zhuanlan.zhihu.com






https://en.capol.cn:9000/projectdetail.aspx?id=100000104451575&NodeCode=



Located in Nanshan district





































26/11/21 by 鸢无










14/01/22


----------



## 499towersofchina (Dec 24, 2021)

Capol International and Associates is the architecture firm that designed this project.


https://en.capol.cn:9000/projectdetail.aspx?id=100000104451575&NodeCode=


----------



## ed500 (Jun 2, 2011)

21/06/22 by HNCRS


----------

